# I am getting a horse again i am SO happy!!



## Lyra Freedom (Apr 12, 2012)

A few days ago my dad finally agreed to get me a horse again. I was working on getting one on my own but it is vary hard were I live for a 14 year old to get a job to make money for a horse. Anyway its me dream to have a horse. When I was three I made my dad promise me that someday he would get me a horse when I was 6 he got my a pony named Cassie she was vary vary sweet but not broke and she was bomb proof. We only had her for a year I still miss her!! I am vary new to this forum so sorry if I am not playing the same game as everyone ells  I thought now that I am getting a horse that I might need some help and when everything ells fails go to a good horse forum right? LOL :happydance:BTW this is my first post


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Err welcome to the horse forum. Quite the bright text you have there.. still see it when I close my eyes...

This pony wasn't broke but she was bombproof? That's weird...

But congrats on getting a horse. Wish my parents bought me one when I was little, I had to work my hiney off for mine


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Welcome, very happy for you! You will have to share photos when the big day finally arrives.


----------



## Lyra Freedom (Apr 12, 2012)

gigem88 said:


> Welcome, very happy for you! You will have to share photos when the big day finally arrives.


I Will be posting pictures everywhere when the day does come!! I am also a photographer. Thank you!!


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Nice! You will have to post pictures when you get it. What breed are you looking into?


----------



## Lyra Freedom (Apr 12, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Err welcome to the horse forum. Quite the bright text you have there.. still see it when I close my eyes...
> 
> This pony wasn't broke but she was bombproof? That's weird...
> 
> But congrats on getting a horse. Wish my parents bought me one when I was little, I had to work my hiney off for mine


Thank you!!!! Yes Cassie was not broke and bomb proof. Like i could not ride her at all but iI a bomb went off she would not spook lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Lyra Freedom said:


> Thank you!!!! Yes Cassie was not broke and bomb proof. Like i could not ride her at all but iI a bomb went off she would not spook lol


Oh that makes sense! 

I'm looking forward to pictures


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Wow that's a flash from the past!

Btw Horse Forum that is my old account if you want to delete it that would be fine by me 

I got a horse by the name of Freckles about 4 months after I posted this, she was a 5 year old 15 hand Appaloosa mare for sale for $1600. Freckles was supposedly extremely well broke with experience competing in 4-H along with tons of miles on the trail. After riding her twice and being very pleased with her responsiveness to the ques I gave her, and the very calm way she carried herself I decided that she was the perfect horse for me. After finally getting her home, getting her settled in and finding a saddle a month had already passed (During that time I was unable to ride but I was lunging her daily), by this time she was not the same horse. We have sense spoke to many people whom also bought from the seller of Freckles and we have come to the conclusion that she was in fact drugged both times I rode her previous to purchase. To make a long story short we found a very well respected trainer whom told us after about two weeks of working with Freckles that she was in no way the horse for me. (Btw I did have a full $400 vet check done on her before bringing her home)

While still in process of selling Freckles I found a horse by the name of Buster whom was a 12 year old 15'2 hand dead broke beautiful gelding for $1000 belonging at the time to a women whom you might know as Jan Hickerson she was recently on the news after being charged for the 4th time for mass abuse of horses, she is now on the run and there is a warrant out for her arrest but at that time no one was aware that she had over 250 malnourished horses in her possession and also I looked at Buster off property other than being a little underweight Buster seamed moderately healthy.. Well after my trainer and I rode him a couple times and watched a little girl climb all over him I was in love. So I brought him home had a quicky vet check done on him in witch the vet said he was underweight, wormy, had a little bit of a sway back and an old blown abscess none of witch were at all bothering him at the time. We wormed him and found out that he was about a week away from death by blood worm. He was the sweetest horse!! Loved attention!! I re named him Stellar. I had been riding him for about a week when he started showing some signs of lameness so we had the vet get some x-rays, turns out that he had more problems than I care to count, none of witch were horrible at the time but all together caused problems. In the shape he was in I would have been able to do some light riding on him maybe twice a week for a couple years maybe three. So I had two choices I could keep him and do a little bit of light riding once a week for two/three years or I could find him a suitable home and maybe get another horse that I could ride regularly and learn on. I wouldn't have been able to do the things I wanted to if I had kept him. 

(Ever sense I put Freckles in training with the trainer I had been taking lessons and learning how to care for horses.)

While still in the process of selling Freckles and Stellar I was in the car with my trainer(whom I had become quite close to), when she saw a yard sale sign and as always she HAD to go check it out!!!! Anyways.. as we turned into the driveway a beautiful big stocky paint horse caught my eye, after ooing and awwing over him as we drove down the driveway we got out of the car and started looking around, I would have been over saying hi to the horses but there were already a couple people (A man in his 50's and a boy in his teens) petting the horses. The man asked if the big paint was for sale, the owner quickly replied "No". They got in there car and drove off. I eagerly skipped over to say hi to the obviously very sweet horses while my trainer looked at a couple saddles that they had for sale. As I pet the beautiful paint horse one of the women walked by and whispered "He's for sale". My trainer and I looked at each other with a confused and mischievous expression, I know we were both thinking the same thing "But that guy asked... Wow he's a nice... but I/She has two horses right now...". We set a time to look at him the next day anyway. His name was Sunny he was a 16 hand 12 year old paint/thoroughbred gelding $500. Obviously very sturdy and healthy. The owner was very truthful! He was quite green, hadn't been ridden but a few times in the past year, was very cinchy and was not a huge fan if the headstall but still didn't through to much of a fit. My trainer rode him, I decided not to only because he hadn't been ridden for a couple months prior and I was still a beginner. This was in Sept of 2012. I went home not telling my dad about the horse for almost three months knowing that I did not have time for another horse. My dad asked me who the pretty horse was a kept drawing pictures of haha I just said "Idk". In Late November of 2012 the owner of Sunny contacted my trainer saying that she did not have the time to sell Sunny and will be sending him to an auction in October. I contacted the owner explaining that I had two horses that I was trying to sell and that I could not buy Sunny until at least one of them had a home. Around October 14th Stellar went to the perfect home for $300 where he would be loved, spoiled and ridden only a few times a month. I put that $300 down as a down payment on Sunny. I was told I had till January to pay the rest of the $500 but the owner needed to buy hay and so I got together the money and brought him home on Dec 7th 2012. I rode him the first time the day before my birthday Feb 19th 2013. We went on 200 miles of trail ride including a 15 mile competitive trail ride and to our first show last summer. I've owned him for one year and five months today. He is my life!!! I love him with all my heart!! Sense April 2012 (When I baught Freckles) I have owned three horses been a stable hand, an assistant stable manager and a stable manager. I have learned how to break a horse to ride and drive. I can now ride green horses with little trouble and I have gained two amazing friends one is a very furry friend(Sunny)and the other is my trainer who is the grandma I never had! How I became so close to my trainer and how I have learned so much is a whole nother story witch I don't have time to write at the moment but maybe another time.

Btw Freckles was sold to a home where she went through allot of training and then was sold to another family, I am not in contact with those people but I hope she has a wonderful life, and I hope the same for Stellar!

Freckles, Stellar and Sunny... 

Freckles..








Stellar...








Sunny...


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

They're nice looking horses  Sounds like you had a heck of a time finding the right one xD


----------



## horseluvr2524 (Sep 17, 2013)

Wow! What a story! How'd you land a job as barn manager at fifteen?


----------



## LyraFreedom (Jan 13, 2013)

Yeah there were allot of ups and downs but I lived haha and now everything's great so yay!!

Horseluvr2524 If you work hard enough you can do anything at any age.


----------

